# I have some concerns.



## ichigomariti (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello all.
I was just wanting some opinions and thoughts about this drama I have been caught it, and it has left me very distraught and upset.

So I have been using this site for over 2 months now, and I love it so dearly. I have made some wonderful friends on here, and I cherish you people. This site is so great, and I think it adds so much more fun if you play Animal Crossing while using this forum.
Needless to say, I have never used any other forums as excessively as I have used this one.

Furthermore, I was introduced to this Wifi rating system, and I loved it. 

The drama started when this person posted that he wanted this game from the Club Nintendo site that cost 700 coins (which I had and still have). I agreed to get it for him because I have no use for those coins. But, because the site is being discontinued, the site was experiencing heave traffic, so the site kept shutting down, freezing, logging me off, and giving me messages saying "site failure". I reseted my wifi, restarted my computer, and tried to get it to work for days. I tried on my phone and my 3DS to get this item for him, but it wouldn't work.

I explained this to him, and he refused to believe me.
I even forward messaged him several messages of the display messages that I was receiving, yet that wasn't enough.
He constantly annoyed me, harassed me, and berated me about this. This was something I could not control. I tried to explain this to him, but after I did, he called me names and harassed me.
I tried multiple days to get him his game, and the server on that website has been down. 
I received remarks of him calling me a "liar and a scammer"
This is something that I could not control, and I tried my best to let this person know that this was out of my hands, and I even apologized.
His harassment led to the point of me having to unfriend him on my 3DS, and eventually add him on my ignore list.

After all this, he left a very negative rating on my profile stating that I was a liar and a scammer. This upest me greatly.

I emailed and contacted the administrators for help. I was bullied and harassed, and I received no help. They did not contact me back.

Now, I cannot complete many trades. I have offered services for free just so I can get my rating up. 
I remember that I had helped a girl transfer items between towns for 2 hours for free because I felt like helping.

I have been refused for trades, helping transfers (for free), getting and selling villagers, and even giving things away.

I have tried reprimanding my status by holding item giveaways, villager, trades, free services, and recently, I gave away over 170 TBT as a giveaway. 

I am trying to be very nice on here, and I am a very nice person.
I'm just tired of being chastised for having a 94% wifi rating instead of having a 100% rating. I'm tired of having been rejected for this, when in reality, I'm practically being rejected because I received a bad rating for being bullied and harassed.


----------



## laurenx (Apr 24, 2015)

thats horrible. hopefully gets solved soon


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 24, 2015)

Constantly pm the mods until they finally respond, it's their job to do that, that's why they are mods so if they don't help you they aren't doing their job very well. Hopefully you get then to fix it or take care of this user this hasn't happened to me ever before so I'm not sure if this'll work or not, but I think this is what I would do if that happened to me


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2015)

not that im trying to be be rude about it, the person in question has 7 negative wifi ratings... why would you trade with someone like that in the first place?


thats why they have the wifi rating, to let you know who and who not to trade with. if you weren't smart enough (that sounds harsh soz) to sus him out via his rating before you agreed to trade with him, then that's your own fault.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 24, 2015)

The admin have been very busy but I'd be happy to help you!

The wifi rating isn't really supposed to be used for non-wifi related actions in the first place. If you end up redeeming the code for the person you're more than welcome to give it to them for what you asked for or you may keep it for yourself or give it to someone else.


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow, that's really horrible. I know that all this isn't your fault. Sometimes people can be jerks.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

can't find the post that you are talking about..
anyway, some people are rude, everywhere is the same..


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 24, 2015)

I think you need a hug right about now. *hugs*


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

give you a candy, be strong!


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you guys so much for the help and advice. It means a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To whichever Admisitrator who was kind enough to delete the bad Wifi Rating, thank you. You made me feel so much better about this ongoing 1 and a half month battle.
I was even rejected today about my wifi rating. I tried to help somebody with a transfer for free, and I was rejected.
Furthermore, thank you. I wish I could say it in person.


----------



## laurenx (Apr 24, 2015)

Yay!!! ^o^


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2015)

You do not deserve to go through anything like that. I've been here since 2013 and I just want to let you know that stuff like that doesn't happen very often. When it does, it usually happens to the best of people, simply because those doing it feel like they have the power to do so. Those kind of people are indeed bullies and I'm so glad this has been sorted for you. I used to get bullied in a different Animal Crossing community and I know how bloody ridiculous it is when people think of you as a bad guy because the real bad guys have something against you for equally ridiculous reasons.


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah!
I'm very happy at this, but I still hate the feeling or rejection and the chastisement that I have received over the past couple of months. 
Maybe it will be easier now to help people again. Thank you all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you Bowie. That means a lot.


----------



## Zulehan (Apr 24, 2015)

After reading the post, I remain a bit confused, likely because I am not reading properly. So this guy never paid you, but acted entitled anyway? Or he paid you, but you refunded due to the website problems, and he still threw a hissy fit?


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> not that im trying to be be rude about it, the person in question has 7 negative wifi ratings... why would you trade with someone like that in the first place?
> 
> 
> thats why they have the wifi rating, to let you know who and who not to trade with. if you weren't smart enough (that sounds harsh soz) to sus him out via his rating before you agreed to trade with him, then that's your own fault.



I just have some disagreements with this statement.
At the time I traded with him, he had fewer negative reviews.
Also, because of my mishap with this Wifi System, I disagree with your connotation of the review.

For two months I have been rejected and chastised for my own rating of 94%. 
You are right however, that it is people's fault for choosing who they want to trade with. But if someone were in my shoes, I would overlook that one review and trade anyways.

Are you saying that because of my faulty review, you wouldn't trade or accept with me or anyone that has been in my shoes?
Are you saying that "that is why we have the wifi rating, to let you know who and who not to trade with" applies to me because I have a mistaken 94%? Are you agreeing with the people who chastised me about it?

I did find that rude and insulting. So thank you for that chastisement. Even though my problem has been resolved, it hasn't been resolved fully. This needs to be dealt with properly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> After reading the post, I remain a bit confused, likely because I am not reading properly. So this guy never paid you, but acted entitled anyway? Or he paid you, but you refunded due to the website problems, and he still threw a hissy fit?



I am sorry for the confusion.
He offered to pay me in advance, but I said not to pay me until I could get the code.
He never paid me, but acted entitled as if I had signed a contract or something.


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you guys for this relief. I guess the only thing I can do now is email the first Administrator and tell him that another has fixed it. Thanks to whoever fixed my problem. I wish I could tell you.
Thanks for the advice everybody.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 25, 2015)

Chaseamccoy said:


> Thank you guys so much for the help and advice. It means a lot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I took care of it for you. People with Red names are Admin, and people with Blue are Moderators. No thanks is needed I'm only doing what I was hired to do, but I'm happy that you're happy that this situation was taken care of. Thank you for bringing it to my attention 

Edit: For those who would have wifi disputes, I only remove ratings that have been given unfairly and those that have been requested removed if the problem was resolved. If you feel you've been given one unfairly and have have evidence to back it up, and after I talk to the other person as well, then I will make a decision on whether or not to remove a rating. Sometimes ratings will not be removed. This isn't because I dislike you in any way, it's because there isn't enough evidence or you deserved the negative rating for your actions. Thank you for understanding


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 25, 2015)

It's kinda sad that a mod or admin didn't help you with this at first because they are too "busy" yet they have time to measure and delete signatures that are apparently over 270 pixels. The fact that that's what they put their  attention on is quite annoying. I'm so glad you're back to 100% tho! You definitely didn't deserve that negative feedback or to be ignored. ^-^


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 25, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I took care of it for you. People with Red names are Admin, and people with Blue are Moderators. No thanks is needed I'm only doing what I was hired to do, but I'm happy that you're happy that this situation was taken care of. Thank you for bringing it to my attention
> 
> Edit: For those who would have wifi disputes, I only remove ratings that have been given unfairly and those that have been requested removed if the problem was resolved. If you feel you've been given one unfairly and have have evidence to back it up, and after I talk to the other person as well, then I will make a decision on whether or not to remove a rating. Sometimes ratings will not be removed. This isn't because I dislike you in any way, it's because there isn't enough evidence or you deserved the negative rating for your actions. Thank you for understanding



Do you still help people when the issue that caused their negative Wi-Fi rating was months before?


----------



## Justin (Apr 25, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> It's kinda sad that a mod or admin didn't help you with this at first because they are too "busy" yet they have time to measure and delete signatures that are apparently over 270 pixels. The fact that that's what they put their  attention on is quite annoying. I'm so glad you're back to 100% tho! You definitely didn't deserve that negative feedback or to be ignored. ^-^



Keep in mind that when we remove a signature, it doesn't necessarily mean we're going around inspecting every single signature we see down to the pixel ourselves like you might be imagining.  There's some er.. very dedicated members who love to send us reports whenever they see an oversized sig and if we see those then we take a look at it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 25, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> It's kinda sad that a mod or admin didn't help you with this at first because they are too "busy" yet they have time to measure and delete signatures that are apparently over 270 pixels. The fact that that's what they put their  attention on is quite annoying. I'm so glad you're back to 100% tho! You definitely didn't deserve that negative feedback or to be ignored. ^-^



It's best to make a report or PM a different mod/admin if one doesn't respond. In fact I didn't know this was a problem until OP made his thread. By the way, the limit is 250 pixels +1 line of standard text(+10 pixels), not 270, which is probably why most peoples signatures are spoilered.



PoizonMushro0m said:


> Do you still help people when the issue that caused their negative Wi-Fi rating was months before?


Yes, as long as there is proof enough, the situation has been resolved by confirmation of both parties, or I can clearly see it was a revenge wifi rating.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 25, 2015)

Decided to change my mind on the material of this post, nothing to see...


----------



## Murray (Apr 25, 2015)

Justin said:


> Keep in mind that when we remove a signature, it doesn't necessarily mean we're going around inspecting every single signature we see down to the pixel ourselves like you might be imagining.  There's some er.. very dedicated members who love to send us reports whenever they see an oversized sig and if we see those then we take a look at it.



some ppl just love to watch the forum stretch


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Justin said:


> Keep in mind that when we remove a signature, it doesn't necessarily mean we're going around inspecting every single signature we see down to the pixel ourselves like you might be imagining.  There's some er.. very dedicated members who love to send us reports whenever they see an oversized sig and if we see those then we take a look at it.



Oh, well then... That's even sadder. I didn't realize people cared that much. My mistake! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> It's best to make a report or PM a different mod/admin if one doesn't respond. In fact I didn't know this was a problem until OP made his thread. By the way, the limit is 250 pixels +1 line of standard text(+10 pixels), not 270, which is probably why most peoples signatures are spoilered.



See! I have no idea how pixels are measured! It'd be nice if there was a limit on how much you can put in in the actual box. I had no idea whatsoever what I could or could not put in, I just based it on what I saw from others on this site lol.


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 25, 2015)

thank you so much. You have really helped me out. Thank you.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2015)

Chaseamccoy said:


> I just have some disagreements with this statement.
> At the time I traded with him, he had fewer negative reviews.
> Also, because of my mishap with this Wifi System, I disagree with your connotation of the review.
> 
> ...


i still stick by what i said, regardless of how many "less" negative ratings they had, he still had 4, two of them explicitly stating he was a scammer, that should have been red flag from the get go.

If they have a low rating, don't trade with them. Simple. I never said no one would trade with you because of your neg rating, I said you should sus people out before you trade. Obviously if someone has one negative rating, with no actual legit reason behind it, then if they're nice enough, they'll trade with you - which is like 90% of the people on this forum so maybe you were just trading with the wrong people? I've had some stupid bull**** neg rating for over a year now, that the mods refuse to remove, even when I have explained the situation to them multiple times, on how it was a misunderstanding, etc.. I'm the exact situation as you (well were, because you weaseled your way out of your negative rating), and I never once had someone refuse me service because I had 1 negative rating. I really do think you were just trading with the wrong people, because like I said, the majority in this community are nice enough to over look one neg rating. So please stop trying to soak up attention like a sponge because people were "chastising" you over one negative rating. A fair chunk of people here have at least one negative rating, and they don't seem to have an issue with trades. Maybe the Club Nintendo side of things are weird after the scam crusade, idk, I've never traded Club Nintendo codes because their rewards suck.
If you're someone who has multiple negative ratings (like the user in question), and actually have ones that say they're a scammer, then no, a normal, level-headed person probably wouldn't trade with them. So yeah, tbh I do think it's your own fault for not checking out your surroundings before going through with the trade, and i'm not one of the people who refused to trade with you because of your "94% wifi rating", so stop taking it out on me just because I was the only one here with balls enough to speak the truth, and not come to your side slapping on sympathy.

and tbf "revenge ratings" are against the rules as it, and you literally gave him a neg rating bcoz you were butthurt because he called you a scammer. i don't see how "harassment" is a fair issue for a negative rating, when it's blatantly obvious anyone would be upset had they thought they'd been scammed, and given the recent scam that went on by a certain user with club nintendo codes, it's really no surprise they didn't believe you.

i didn't come here to start a fight, i came here simply to speak my mind on the situation, and essentially give you a fair warning that next time you should have taken the wifi rating system into account, and that hopefully you learned your lesson. i don't know why you're being so passive aggressive. 

and i did say that i wasnt trying to be rude so if you interpenetrated it as rude then sorry, but that's your own problem for not knowing how to read internet comments properly. and yes, this post sounds rude, but it's really not my intention at all. truth =/= rudeness and if you chose to interpret it that way then sorry.



Justin said:


> Keep in mind that when we remove a signature, it doesn't necessarily mean we're going around inspecting every single signature we see down to the pixel ourselves like you might be imagining.



umm yes u do pls dont lie


----------



## pouiou1 (Apr 25, 2015)

It's horrible..


----------

